# Date this Master



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone have any Idea when this frame could have been made?


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

my gosh... it is beautiful!!


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

yes I think so to, won it on ebay. Its on its way here at this moment.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

stunning, a lovely Italian frame!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

1993 to 1997, I think. That's a Master Light, pre Master X Light. BTW, the Master Light and Master X Light are almost exactly the same frame. Master X Light comes with carbon fork, and that's all, and I stripped the carbon fork off mine anyway.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

robst said:


> yes I think so to, won it on ebay. Its on its way here at this moment.


Congratulations.

I wish I had one. That seller always has the most beautiful frames.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Colnago's frames no longer look (and IMHO ride) so impressive. Congratulations. Enjoy that masterpiece. Its 10 times the bike than any other bike out there today.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

robst said:


> Anyone have any Idea when this frame could have been made?


You are lucky I didn't see that frame on e-bay or that it wasn't my size because you would have been bidding against me. Awesome looking paint on that thing. Just don't tell me it was NOS.

Who was the seller? Was it artulip, or another one of the regulars?


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Seller was 
quality_vintage_bikes 
from Netherlands hope it hasnt been ridden on salty roads!
No its not NOS unfortunately
I have been looking on many sites and havent seen that paint scheme anywhere before, I think it looks really niceeeee.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

I was going to say late 90's - 98 or something. Simply superb.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

The frame has finally arrived. Took it to my LBS to remove the bottom bracket and.........it was in real tight . They stripped the spline on both sides and said they couldnt remove it. 
Anyone have any Ideas. ....


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Yup, tell the LBS that they are paying for your frame or they are removing the BB that they stripped.
Their are many ways to get it out. Coke, liquid wrench, and elbow grease all work. Put the BB tool on the bb cup, and bolt it on there tight so it can't move. This rarely fails.


----------



## landrover1970 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Nice Colnago*

Here is my daily ride....72 Colnago Super w/nuovo record...keep your Colnago if it fits right...they are like fine wines, gets better with time....Congrats on your Colnago


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

robst said:


> The frame has finally arrived. Took it to my LBS to remove the bottom bracket and.........it was in real tight . They stripped the spline on both sides and said they couldnt remove it.
> Anyone have any Ideas. ....


I would be pretty pissed at my LBS, but I guess that is also why I rarely ever bring anything to any bike shop to have them work on it.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

nice one


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I managed to strip the notches on a Campy record BB one time (got confused and forgot which side is reverse thread on an English thread BB). I took my frame with the damaged BB to the LBS and they suggest all sorts of crazy ideas like freezing it with liquid nitrogen or getting a shop to use a high powered laser to blow it up....etc. In the end I did exactly what mtbbmet suggests - I clamped the BB tool in place using a quick release skewer and a bunch of nuts and washers and just reefed on it until it came loose. Even with the damaged notches on the BB there is still usually enough material left over for the tool to grab.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Well I decided to leave the bottom bracket in and use a campy crankset with Ultegra everything else (which I already had). Works ok believe it or not. When the bottom bracket finally needs to be replaced I will have to drill it out with a hole saw. Went for my first ride on it this afternoon. Very nice and smooth. Still to get an old set of mavic wheels and a seat more suited to my posterior otherwise I am quite happy with it. Better photos to come


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

That paintwork was available from the UK supplier Windwave until at least 2007, although the dropouts say it's not one from the mid 2000's. 

It was also the paint scheme on Colnago's site in 2005 when I got mine.

My mistake looking again it's not the same. Nice mind you.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

that is such a sweet ride..........


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

*More pics*

More pics


----------



## Pdxplosif (Nov 28, 2009)

just out of curiosity, what stem are you using, and what size is that frame. It looks awesome.


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks , I think it looks great too.

Size is 
Seat tube (A) = 55.5 cm (C-C), 57 cm (C-T)
Top tube (B) = 55.5 cm (C-C)
Head tube (D) = 143 mm
Stem is :Token Chrome Plated Alloy Track Stem. I think it looks better than a black one with this frame. Got it from PBK.
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0230


----------

